
Why does Google Calendar use Vevay, Indiana (pop. 1,651) as a standard EDT city? - jessriedel
https://twitter.com/Jess_Riedel/status/1265357954162675713
======
maxwell
They get the locations from the tz database.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Indiana#tz_database](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_in_Indiana#tz_database)

~~~
maxwell
From the source:

    
    
        # Shanks partitioned Indiana into 345 regions, each with its own time history,
        # and wrote "Even newspaper reports present contradictory information."
        # Those Hoosiers!  Such a flighty and changeable people!
        # Fortunately, most of the complexity occurred before our cutoff date of 1970.
        #
        # Other than Indianapolis, the Indiana place names are so nondescript
        # that they would be ambiguous if we left them at the 'America' level.
        # So we reluctantly put them all in a subdirectory 'America/Indiana'.
    

[https://github.com/eggert/tz/blob/e6c1f0e7daa0b6c5131b2976c6...](https://github.com/eggert/tz/blob/e6c1f0e7daa0b6c5131b2976c6be9190845d2b49/northamerica#L853)

